# Cover Art - J.D.Heller Julek



## Rosemary (Aug 5, 2006)

Came across this artist...thought you might like to share some of his works.

http://www.aumania.it/fa_julek1.html


----------



## genisis2 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks Rosemary! I love looking at this stuff.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm more familiar with his work as an illustrator than as a cover artist, but I love his style.  It reminds me of some of the great old time book illustrators.  He illustrated a book on Giants that I have, but I think there may be some of his pictures scattered through other books on my shelves.

(That page at the end of the link all looks very Arthurian, doesn't it?)


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I saw that book on Giants once at a book fair but didn't have the funds to buy it...Damn!

Not unsuprising there's a very Arthurian look to some of the illustrations as he's illustrated books about Arthur and general Knight themes but I'm sure you already knew that.

I own a copy of Nanria Chroincles with illustrations by Heller, a very nice item indeed..

That final illustration is of St. George and the Dragon for anyone not sure.


----------

